

What happens to all the Asian-American overachievers when the test-taking ends? - mikecane
http://nymag.com/print/?/news/features/asian-americans-2011-5/

======
billswift
Submitted 12 hours ago, it has been on the front page most of that time, with
many comments - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2530663>

------
mikecane
Yes, sorry. I guess the filter didn't catch it because I linked to the print
URL. Do I delete this as submitter or will someone from HN do that?

